# Is this Hashimoto's?



## sugarburn (Jan 22, 2014)

I wrote an exceedingly long history on the newbie board with the following questions but I thought I'd drop a line here as well. If you want to know all the gory details check out my post on the Newbie board.

I have a history of Reactive Arthritis (a form of Spondylitis), had a heart attack last year (I was 38), and more recently was diagnosed with Hashimoto's by one rheumatologist and Fibromyalgia and "thyroid problems" by another rheumatologist. I have classic hypothyroid symptoms: fatigue, cold sensitivity, dry skin, impossible to lose weight, high cholesterol, muscle cramps/spasms/aches, joint pain, hair loss, depression, brain fog, more. After the first rheumy diagnosed me with Hashimoto's I was sent back to my primary care doctor for an endocrinologist referral, who did not agree with the diagnosis. My TSH was 5.49 and he said he only treats TSH over a 9. He sent me to another rheumy for a second opinion and I got the Fibro diagnosis with a note to take back to my primary care recommending an endocrinologist referral for "thyroid problems". I'm on aspirin for my heart which is known to lower all thyroid hormone measurements, so I imagine my levels are actually higher than 5.49.

My question is given my TSH levels (test results attached), do you agree with my first rheumatologist's diagnosis of Hashimoto's? If so, how do I talk to my doctor about this since he seems dead set against it? I don't know who to turn to, or even if I did I don't know how to talk to them to get them to realize what I'm going through. I cannot change my primary care physician at this time. I'm on a very specific plan and I'm locked in with this guy. I'd greatly appreciate any advice on how to talk to him. Thanks!

PS: I almost forgot to add my tests. I had a blood test with TSH and some other stuff I don't understand, and then an ultrasound. Those results are attached.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have RA and a long history with rheumatologists and endocrinologists. You need to find an endo who doesn't treat on the basis of numbers alone.

Ask you PCP to run:

Free T3

Free T4

antibodies tests

But I want to caution you about something: a lot of the symptoms for Hashimoto's are the same as in many forms of autoimmune arthritis. The distinguishing feature would be in the antibodies testing.


----------

